# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Voeten

## mini59

hallo ik ben een vrouw van 51 jaar en al enkele maanden last van mijn rechter voet vooral bij het op staan heb ik erg veel pijn boven op mijn voet aan de kant van mijn grote teen moet eerst inbeweging komen en dan gaat het wel weer wie heeft hier ervaring mee en kan mij helpen voor een oplossing

----------


## pedi

hallo mini,

Dit zou eventueel slijtage van het kraakbeen in het knokgewricht van de grote
teen kunnen zijn.
Als de voet een tijdje niet bewogen heeft, kan een zenuw beklemd raken tussen
het gerafelde kraakbeen, dit geeft pijnklachten. Wanneer je dan weer gaat lopen
komt de zenuw weer vrij en gaat de pijn weg.

Dit kan je controleren, door voordat je gaat lopen, de grote teen eerst onbelast te bewegen.
Wat te draaien, voet hakketeen te bewegen, of met je handen het gewricht rond te draaien.

Verder is een ondersteunend inlegzooltje aan te raden. Dan wordt de voet beter begeleid bij
het afwikkelen.

Succes

Pedi (pedicure)

----------


## MissMolly

Het zou ook een aanhechting kunnen zijn die geïrriteerd is.
Op onze leeftijd zakken de voeten vaak wat uit, waardoor ze niet helemaal goed meer belast worden.
Een inlegzool kan uitkomst bieden.
Ga er eens mee naar de huisarts om uit te sluiten dat het een infectie is, en als het inderdaad slijtage of uitzakken van de voet is, kan je je laten doorverwijzen naar een podotherapeut om steunzolen aan te laten meten.
Dat zijn tegenwoordig niet meer van die harde plastic dingen, maar gewone inlegzooltjes, alleen wel helemaal op jouw voeten afgestemd.

Ik heb ze sinds een paar maanden ook, en het is een wereld van verschil. Ik heb niet alleen minder pijn in mijn voeten, maar ook in mijn knieën en rug.

----------

